# Pet Silk?



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

Hello,

I have a 1 year old maltese named Bella whos coat has never been cut. I like er hair long and plan to keep it this way but can not find a shampoo and conditioner that i like









I am from the UK but have read great reviews about some products called pet silk. I looked for petsilk.co.uk but the site does not seem to be running anymore. I found two companys in the UK selling some of their items but they are charging £11 a bottle!! - the USA site works out at about £4 a bottle but shipping charges are just too much









I was wondering if anyone who uses this on their maltese could tell me more about it, how they find it and if its good? Also what items are best as there are just so many! - At the price of it over here i really want to know how good it is before i buy it.

Thanks for any help

Bellas Mummy








www.perfectmaltese.co.uk


----------



## Bay & Mee's Mom (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi,
I just wanted to let you know that I use Pet Silk products on my Maltese and I absolutely love them. I found their website and went crazy ordering stuff. They not only have great shampoos and conditioners, but they also have wonderful perfumes and my favorite is their "Liquid Silk." Let me know if you try it and it works out for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi there  

I ordered the pet silk products from the UK at £10 a bottle! 
I wasnt sure if i was doing the right thing as its really very pricey over here ''plain dog shampoo'' is only around £3 a bottle.

It arrived on tue and i bathed her right away using the bright white shampoo and conditioner. I also used to light tear stain stuff. I LOVE it!!!

She is looking amazing, the best she ever has and smells great.
I had also ordered the pet silk liquid but they no longer have it/are stocking it.. so im going to have to keep searching Uk sites to see if i find it. So far i have only found two places in the whole of the UK that stock it.
I think she would look amazing with the pet silk liquid too.

I also got the detangle mist, which is great. She is so soft and silky feeling and seems much happier being groomed with the anti tangle mist.







Normally after a days running around shes looking a ''little messy'' but even today she looks like shes just out the bath.   

Really wish the UK site was working, i think they must of closed it down...maybe not enough shoppers i dont know. From what i have read and seen i feel americas make much more fuss of their dogs 
(with shampoos, coats, jackets etc) There really isnt a great range in the UK which is an awful shame. 

Maltese are not even that popular over here, took me a long time to find a breeder







Maybe one day the UK will catch on lol









Thanks again for your reply 

Bellas Mummy (and Bella)
www.perfectmaltese.co.uk


----------



## Maltymad (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi,

I have also tried the pet silk and it's great!


I'm also in the UK and yes the UK is behind in getting all the good doggy things.

I also like the dimante collars and leads.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Been using the Pet Silk products for the last year and in my opinion, you cannot find anything better. I will spend whatever I have to as long as I get the quality behind the price tag and with the Pet Silk products, I do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks all for the info on Pet Silk...been wondering what to purchase for my baby and wasn't sure. Do you guys use the whitening shampoo every time...was wondering if that wouldn't dry out the hair.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I use the whitening shampoo sparingly as ANY whitening shampoo will dry it to some degree. I use the moisture shampoo & conditioner and every two bathes or so I will use the whitening shampoo to keep his coat that nice brilliant white.


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

question to the UK people in here

is there a big difference between shaw's tangle remover and pet silk ?

if yes where did you find petsilk?

what shampoo do you use? how often do you bath? did you find frontline effectivewhat do you use to keep their ears clean?

:lol: think that is it for now

thanks


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Someone told me that when they used Pet Silk on their Maltese it left a buildup on the hair. Casper is still using puppy smampoo. But since I heard everything you all said about maybe I'll try Pet Silk when he gets a little older.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never used PetSilk so can't comment on it except to say that I've heard several times from different people about the buildup issue. Don't know any specifics but it seems that a lot of you get great results with it so......if it ain't broke, don't fix it!

BUT, if you are looking for a good line of Maltese grooming products, go to www.purepaws.com. This lady has the Best of Breed Maltese and Best of Breed Yorkie in Westminster 2004 and developed a line just for Maltese. There is a whitening shampoo, a conditioner and a spray detangler. The conditioner has a coconut scent and Pico smells good enough to snack on after his bath.  

It's pricey but I dilute the conditioner with 4 parts of water to 1 part conditioner because it is so thick and concentrated.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, it's purepaws.net. When I was researching Maltese shampoo I saw that. It sounds really good.

Pico's Parent --- Do you use the Ultra Deep Conditioner?


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Someone was asking about buildup? Nope, NONE, been using it a year now and no problem with that sort of thing...also here is a websight where I do all of my ordering from, they have everything you could be looking for....
http://mjmcompany.com/petsilk.htm


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nichole, I have been using PetSilk since I got Lexi. Everyone that pets her comments on how soft she is. I use Moisturizing Silk Shampoo & Moisturizing Silk Rinse everytime I bath her. Just to Rinse is REALLY thick (hard to get out of bottle, I end up sticking my finger in the bottle) and you are supposed to leave it on for 5 minutes. I usually only get to leave it on for 2-3 minutes. I also have the Leave In Conditioner (I use that to groom her daily), Bright White Silk Shampoo (use every other bath or so), and Liquid Silk (makes her even softer and make the coat "shiny"). Oh, I also got the Deep Cleansing Shampoo because I had heard about possible build up and also because I have hard water and I use the a deep conditioner on my hair every couple of months. I have not used it yet though. Dang I feel like I spent a fortune on stuff but you use so little of the products each bath that this will last me 1-2 years probably.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I use the products in about the same relationship as Lexi's mom, I have also been using them since I first got Morgan, a year ago. Except, I dont' use the whitening shampoo quite as often as ANY whitener will dry their hair out, so I tend to not be so liberal with it. I use it probably once every 4 shampoos and use the moisturizing shampoo on a regualr basis. I have not used the the deep cleansing shampoo as I havent' had reason to. I have not seen a build up of any sort. I buy the leave in conditioner buy the gallon, (The websight I buy from has it available) and just pour it into the spray bottle. I use it pretty much everyday on all three of my dogs, so the 13 oz bottle won't cut it for me. 

Another product they have that I have purchased and love is the sunscreen. That has gone a long way. I also have a few other products of theirs and have not been disappointed with anything.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry, I usually bath Lexi every 2 weeks. So when I say every other bath I really ment once a month if even that often. I have only had Lexi for 2 1/2 months. I think I have only given her 4 baths and she has been to the groomer twice. I have only used the whitening shampoo twice durning that time. The first time I used it was only on the pee stains. The last bath I used it all over.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oops! Yes, it is purepaws.net. And I do use the deep conditioner but I dilute it w/4 parts water to 1 part conditioner for easier application. It works just as well.

If your malt has long hair you may need the undiluted strength but Pico is in a puppy cut so his fur doesn't get long enough to dry out.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

We have very hard water here in San Antonio but it doesn't seem to affect Pico's fur. I'd love to see what results you have using bottled water for rinsing. I don't think I could afford that, though!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have hard water at my apartment. I know in my hair I have to use the clarifying shampoo. 

So far though it does not seem to be a problem with Lexi's fur. I did get the PetSilk Deep Cleansing Shampoo just in case. But I have not had to use it yet.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm new to this site as I have been posting on another (very restricting) maltese forum. It is so nice to be able to talk about actual brand names and products here without getting shunned! Anywho, this may sound like a silly question, but I have heard good things about Pet Silk and I was just wondering what it smelled like. I don't want to buy it for my little girl if I don't like the smell because that is a strong selling point for me


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Welcome to the site Brittany Lot!
I haven't tried Pet Silk yet. The scent is a big draw for me also, I know there are a few posters here who use the products and I will be interested in the answers also.

Please also post and tell us about your maltese and be sure to post a picture/avatar!









Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Pet Silk smells wonderful, ALL their products, even their Whitening Kit! Everyone that picks my babies up comments on how wonderful they smell and how soft they are. I wont' use anything else on them.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have been using PetSilk for that last 2 1/2 months. I really have never noticed the smell. I don't think it is a strong smell because if it was I am sure I would have notice. I just gave Lexi a bath last night so I will check it out at lunch.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mightymite (Jul 5, 2005)

Have you guys tried Pure Paws? I love the stuff! They make shampoos just for Yorkies and Maltese.

Pure Paws


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I use the detangling leave-in conditioner on Bella, I love it, it smells so good and makes combing her easier.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mightymite_@Jul 8 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Have you guys tried Pure Paws? I love the stuff! They make shampoos just for Yorkies and Maltese.
> 
> Pure Paws
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79694*


[/QUOTE]

I use Pure Paws on our show havanese and I love it too! It makes his coat so soft and silky...he looks absolutely fantastic in the ring. I do use the PetSilk whitening shampoo and conditioner on my maltese and I really like how it makes Pippin's coat look.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I have been using Pet Silk now for about a year. I found it at a dog show that I was visiting and new one of the people selling there. They recomended to me and I love it. Angel has a long coat and it keeps it just beautiful and with little or no tangle problems. Tag has his coat short so he sort of looks like a puff ball. The one problem is trying to pick them both up at the same time because they are so soft that they are a bit slippy. I am glad to hear that there is a whitening shapoo also. I didn't know that so I will have to look into getting some of that for sure. It is a little expensive but it does tell you to dilute it so I figure it isn't that bad and the results are fantastic.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have the whitening shampoo and rinse. To my eyes it does not make a difference. But you can always try it. I mostly use the conditioning shampoo and rinse. I use it also for my own hair (







)


----------



## mightymite (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jul 11 2005, 07:21 PM
> *I have the whitening shampoo and rinse. To my eyes it does not make a difference. But you can always try it. I mostly use the conditioning shampoo and rinse. I use it also for my own hair (
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Ypu may wonder why someone who shows yorkies would use a whitening shampoo but a Silky mentor of mine recommended the Plush Puppy whitening shampoo for our dogs' coats because it brings out the silver. Have any of you tried it?


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mightymite+Jul 12 2005, 12:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ypu may wonder why someone who shows yorkies would use a whitening shampoo but a Silky mentor of mine recommended the Plush Puppy whitening shampoo for our dogs' coats because it brings out the silver. Have any of you tried it?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80663
[/B][/QUOTE]
There is several diff. kinds of conditioners from Pet Silk which one is the best one also I heard somebody say they use Pure paws what kind of conditioner do you recommend on that brand as well. I have always used EZ-Groom but I am about out an wanted to try something different.
Teaco


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have the PetSilk Moisturizing Rinse. I like it. It makes their hair very soft and silky. I need to get some new product soon and I'm trying to hold out for the AMA Speciality. I figure they will have a lot of cool products there.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## Kristy (May 30, 2005)

I use Pet Silk on my Yorkie and I love it! It smells great days after his bath!


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">I never tried petsilk before but I have tried this line called Bless the Beast. It was recommended by alot of the members here on SM and I love it. It works great on tangles and matts and smells good too.</span>


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Is a rinse necessary if you just buy the shampoo?


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I would buy the rinse too or the coat can dry out. Audrey feels 100 x better if I use a rinse after the shampoo.


----------

